# 90 Years of ALRS



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Whilst checking the archives at the UKHO recently it seems that 2012 will be the 90th anniversary of the Admiralty List of Radio Signals (or the Admiralty List of Wireless Signals as was). The first edition was published in 1922. The archives have copies of every publication issued since then, and it is interesting to see how they have evolved.

Would be keen to share any experiences of using the ALRS books over the years (yes I know the weekly updates were a pain - and they still are), but any stories and memories about them would be fascinating.

Over to you...

Larry +


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The latest version of Vol 5 (GMDSS) is excellent.

It just gets better and better.


----------

